# CS vs. electrical engineering: which major is more likely to land a job?



## B k1dd0

I'm thinking about going to a college which requires me to declare a major before i get in, so i was wondering which major to choose. 

I'm pretty sure I'm going to learn something in math/science, since those subjects are easy and the most interesting to me. I really could not care less about learning English or any social science, and although I am a fan of art and music, I would rather not pursue that as a career. 

I am not someone who tinkered around with stuff when I was younger, so I have little knowledge outside of school. Since choosing a major is like stabbing in the dark, im open to suggestions about other majors *besides* CS or EE.

Finally, if there are any ISFPs or ISTPs that are involved in any math/science professions I would like to know advantages and disadvantages of being in that job.

Thankyous:happy:


----------



## DAHN

Both are good but I think Computer Science job prospects are better.


----------



## Tristan427

Computer Science, it's awesome anyway.


----------



## stephiphi

Some schools offer computer engineering as a sort of combination of both majors. I have seen a very strong pull for CS/programming majors at the career fairs the past few years, so there are definitely job opportunities available.

Since you like math/science, I'd suggest you peruse the other engineering disciplines as well, and maybe even statistics or actuarial science.


----------



## timeless

It's all about what you intend to do in CS. Some aspects of CS are more lucrative than others. A programmer and a network admin are two very different things, for example, and I've heard that the latter is way more profitable than the former.


----------



## B k1dd0

haha i agree...Programming/testing out programs (as a job itself) sounds like it sucks, and I know someone who does that for a living.


----------



## LiquidCool

B k1dd0 said:


> I'm thinking about going to a college which requires me to declare a major before i get in, so i was wondering which major to choose.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm going to learn something in math/science, since those subjects are easy and the most interesting to me. I really could not care less about learning English or any social science, and although I am a fan of art and music, I would rather not pursue that as a career.
> 
> I am not someone who tinkered around with stuff when I was younger, so I have little knowledge outside of school. Since choosing a major is like stabbing in the dark, im open to suggestions about other majors *besides* CS or EE.
> 
> Finally, if there are any ISFPs or ISTPs that are involved in any math/science professions I would like to know advantages and disadvantages of being in that job.
> 
> Thankyous:happy:


The major difference between CS and the computer aspect of EE is that CS emphasizes programming, algorithms, and the associated math, whereas EE emphasizes the science.

CS is more for software, whereas EE is more for hardware.

If the science is what interests you, then you should check out the other areas of engineering. On the other hand, if the math is what interests you, then you should check out Finance, Real Estate, and IT/Info Services.

Also, it's significantly easier to gain experience in CS. For EE you need the internships, whereas for CS you can create final products while on your computer with minimal cost.


----------



## Joseph

B k1dd0 said:


> haha i agree...Programming/testing out programs (as a job itself) sounds like it sucks, and I know someone who does that for a living.


Writing programs is rather fun. The most fun I have ever had during school was last year when we had to reverse-engineer assembly code to figure out the program was. That or designing a _deep _depth tree for a chess ai, maximizing efficiency in all these convoluted ways. 

It's like solving puzzles when you were little...except people actually value these skills.


----------



## Kormoran

I'm a CS student and an ISTP, but in retrospect I'd have chosen EE. That has more to do with personal interests, though.

You could land a nice job as a network admin, but you could also land in a tedious world of helping arrogant assholes remember their passwords. Then there's the prospect of sitting in a dark cellar working 16 hour shifts 7 days a week for 4-5 months at a time programming.

Essentially, it's for those with a keen interest in software. You can do more with an engineering degree, though, which is why I'm considering getting a second BSc in Mechanical Engineering.


----------



## Fleetfoot

Computer Science. My friend just graduated. He bitched about the work a lot, but the job he has now he loves and in about 5 years he'll be able to earn a raise that will bring him into the six figure salary mark. 

Computer Science job prospects are way beyond those of electrical engineering, you'll be sought after if you do well and even a few of the software and development companies have extremely nice benefits.


----------



## B k1dd0

[/QUOTE]Writing programs is rather fun. The most fun I have ever had during school was last year when we had to reverse-engineer assembly code to figure out the program was. That or designing a _deep depth tree for a chess ai, maximizing efficiency in all these convoluted ways. 

It's like solving puzzles when you were little...except people actually value these skills. 
_[/QUOTE]


Hmmm I'll backpedal on dissing programming itself. I like composing/making things. 
I still don't know about testing bugs though....


----------



## B k1dd0

Tawanda said:


> Computer Science. My friend just graduated. He bitched about the work a lot, but the job he has now he loves and in about 5 years he'll be able to earn a raise that will bring him into the six figure salary mark.
> 
> Computer Science job prospects are way beyond those of electrical engineering, you'll be sought after if you do well and even a few of the software and development companies have extremely nice benefits.


If you don't mind me asking, what specifically does he do/ what type of company does he work for?
*sorry if this sounds too nosy....I'm just curious because cs can be used for soooo many things

*Hmmmm, another brony. I like that show, especially applejack
*


----------



## vortex

I was in the same dilema and I chose EE because it offerd more broader practical knowledge, I got to learn anything from microcontrolers to generators/motors. There was ton of lab work which I realy loved. 

So my advide would be to inform yourself what knowleadge CS and EE can offer you, what jobs can you do with that knowledge and witch 1 fits you better.


----------



## Fleetfoot

B k1dd0 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what specifically does he do/ what type of company does he work for?
> *sorry if this sounds too nosy....I'm just curious because cs can be used for soooo many things
> 
> *Hmmmm, another brony. I like that show, especially applejack
> *


He works for a company in town that basically manufactures and creates electrical connectors for basically everyone, including Boeing. It's mostly an engineering company. I'm pretty sure he works for network administration too, but I haven't talked to him for a few weeks. He has regular 9-5 weekday work hours while I have the opposite, so he's hard to get a hold of.


----------



## B k1dd0

Tawanda said:


> He works for a company in town that basically manufactures and creates electrical connectors for basically everyone, including Boeing. It's mostly an engineering company. I'm pretty sure he works for network administration too, but I haven't talked to him for a few weeks. He has regular 9-5 weekday work hours while I have the opposite, so he's hard to get a hold of.


Thanku


----------

